# Best all round liquid fertilizer



## lil-lynx (10 Jul 2010)

what's your best all round liquid fertilizer ? 

with medium lighting, under gravel fertilizer and with pressurised  co2 ? ? ?


----------



## CeeJay (10 Jul 2010)

Hi lil-lynx

Tropicas TPN+ is a good all round liquid fertiliser that is used by a lot of people round here.
Only problem is, it can work out expensive for dosing large tanks. 
Dry powders are by far the cheapest option.


----------



## lil-lynx (11 Jul 2010)

dry powders hmmm. I like the sound of that any more information on them ? how would I dose ? and were would I get it from ?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (11 Jul 2010)

lil-lynx said:
			
		

> dry powders hmmm. I like the sound of that any more information on them ? how would I dose ? and were would I get it from ?




Lil-lynx

Please forward tank size in US gallons and I will work the quantity / dosages Inc where to purchase your dry fertz.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## lil-lynx (11 Jul 2010)

25 US gallons (96 litre tank) but i will soon be getting a meter long tank which im not sure on the size of it.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (11 Jul 2010)

lil-lynx said:
			
		

> 25 US gallons (96 litre tank) but i will soon be getting a meter long tank which im not sure on the size of it.




Lil-lynx

Here is your quantity of fertz required - the dry fertz can be purchased from AE or Ebay.

96 ltr is approx 25 US gallons for a for 4 week period					

KN03 = 2.5 tps - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/potassi ... p-474.html
KH2PO4 = 1.25 tps - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/mono-po ... p-475.html
MGS04 = 7.5 tps - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/magnesi ... p-555.html
All of the above to be mixed in 600 mls of warm tap water

50mls per dosage - 3 x per week (Alternative days IE. Mon - Wed - Fri)

CSM-B = 5/8 tps - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/trace-m ... -3906.html

Mixed with 200 mls of warm tap water

25mls per dosage - 2 x per week (Between the NPK dosing IE. Tues - Thurs) 

Regards
Paul.


----------



## chilled84 (11 Jul 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> lil-lynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul, where the hell you been? sorry to mess on this topic.


----------



## lil-lynx (12 Jul 2010)

wow sounds erm complicated :S well i think i will give it a go. have you had any exp useing dry ferts ?


----------



## ghostsword (12 Jul 2010)

lil-lynx said:
			
		

> wow sounds erm complicated :S well i think i will give it a go. have you had any exp useing dry ferts ?



Hi.. It sounds complicated, but once you start it is easy, and very cheap. There are very good articles on the forum about it, some of them are sticky, so they are easy to find. 

I was using TPN+, but since turning to dry ferts dropped TPN+, I actually get better results with my own dry ferts, and they are easy to change and adapt to your tank requirements.


----------



## lil-lynx (12 Jul 2010)

o wow . instead of buying them all and mixing my self is there any premixed ones i can add to my tank ?. Also i have seen powders you put under gravel which feeds the gravel/sand and release nutrient in to the water can you give me some information on that please.

thanks for all the advice much appreciated


----------



## ghostsword (12 Jul 2010)

.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Jul 2010)

I like TPN+.  I think my tap water helps too, as it's quite rich in N,P, Ca and Mg.

I'm just about to start my second 5 litre bottle.  The first lasted around 3 years so it's pretty good value unless you're running lots/large aquariums.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Jul 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I like TPN+.  I think my tap water helps too, as it's quite rich in N,P, Ca and Mg.
> 
> I'm just about to start my second 5 litre bottle.  The first lasted around 3 years so it's pretty good value unless you're running lots/large aquariums.



5L? Do you know where can we buy a bottle that big? Would any of the sponsors sell it?


----------



## lil-lynx (12 Jul 2010)

how much is a 5l bottle ? i wouldn't mind one of them in my cabinet


----------



## George Farmer (12 Jul 2010)

5 litres RRP is around 80.00GBP I think, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Jul 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> 5 litres RRP is around 80.00GBP I think, but don't quote me on that.



That is a good price, on a 120L tank it should last close to a year, dosing 15ml daily, or way over that if dosed weekly. 

Does any of the sponsors sells the 5L bottle?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Jul 2010)

lil-lynx said:
			
		

> wow sounds erm complicated :S well i think i will give it a go. have you had any exp useing dry ferts ?




Lil-lynx

It sound hard but is not - easy peasy.

Measure out 600 mls of water tap water in a plastic jug and add the following ingredients:
KN03 = 2.5 tps - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/potassi ... p-474.html
KH2PO4 = 1.25 tps - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/mono-po ... p-475.html
MGS04 = 7.5 tps - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/magnesi ... p-555.html

Stir until all the powdered granuals have disappeared, they dissolve quicker using warm water and tip the fliud into one of these: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/dispens ... -1500.html - this has increments of 10,15,20 & 25 mls, then on Mon / Wed & Fri squeeze the bottle until the desired about of fliud required and pour into tank.

As for the trace mix measure out 200 mls of water tap water in a plastic jug and add the following: 
CSM-B = 5/8 tps - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/trace-m ... -3906.html

Stir until all the powdered granuals have disappeared, they dissolve quicker using warm water and tip the fliud into one of these: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/dispens ... 1445.html- this has increments of 10,15,20 & 25 mls, then on Tues & Thurs squeeze the bottle until the desired about of fliud required and pour into tank.

Once you have done your first batch of fertz, you will say to yourselve "Well that was easy" what the hell was I panicing about.

Regards
paul.


----------



## lil-lynx (12 Jul 2010)

o my god paul  u are the man  you make it sound easer and make my life much easer. when u say  CSM-B = 5/8 tps how will i no how much ? what happens if i add 8 and what happens if i ad 5 ?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Jul 2010)

lil-lynx said:
			
		

> o my god paul  u are the man  you make it sound easer and make my life much easer. when u say  CSM-B = 5/8 tps how will i no how much ? what happens if i add 8 and what happens if i ad 5 ?




Lil-lynx 

5/8 tsp is just over 1/2 or 4/8 back to school - fraction dreaded maths.

Note: It does not matter whether you add a bit more or slightly less - this is why its called "Estimated Index" - its an estimation - quantities added are not set in a tablet of stone.

Regards
paul.


----------



## lil-lynx (12 Jul 2010)

o thanks Paul at lest some one is on the ball


----------



## pjf220 (16 Jul 2010)

Sorry if this sounds really stupid... but when you say 2.5 tps, is that 2.5 tea spoons? Better to ask questios now that totally mess things up.


----------



## arty (16 Jul 2010)

Hello,
Sorry, but how much need add if genuine TPN micros with standard EI regime ?
I will buy bottle TPN micros for my new small tank setup and EI macros will add from dry salts.
I had best results in my low tech tank with TPN, better as EDTA chelated traces, only expensive, but if tank capacity not over 120L then ok.

Best Regards,


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Jul 2010)

pjf220 said:
			
		

> Sorry if this sounds really stupid... but when you say 2.5 tps, is that 2.5 tea spoons? Better to ask questios now that totally mess things up.



pjf220 - Hi 

Tps should be "Tsp - thinger and fumbs not working in unison - Tsp is an abbreviation of tea spoon.

Regards
paul.


----------



## pjf220 (17 Jul 2010)

Thought it was tea spoon but best to check. Ordered up some dry ferts and will try that route as it seems simple enough.


----------

